# Finding a ACPI.SYS download online....



## Jessers (Jun 2, 2000)

I'm having shutdown problems, and It was suggested to me to download a ACPI.SYS (Advanced Config. and Power Interface) patch or upgrade, but haven't been able to find one. 
Would flashing my BIOS with the latest version for my motherboard and PCU work? I've recently upgraded my motherboard, PCU, VGA and Sound. 
HELP!!!
Jessers


----------



## Jessers (Jun 2, 2000)

I'm using the first edition of WIN 98 (updated from 95)... everything else is working fine, aside from a floppy light that won't shut down (which i think i have solved)..
any suggestions?


----------



## Jessers (Jun 2, 2000)

The problem i'm having is as follows:
I go to shutdown my computer, and it comes to the "windows is now shutting down" screen, then freezes... I'm also un able to shut it down manually from the front (ATX) so i have to reach to the back to shut it off... I don't have (or haven't had as of now) any problems booting back up. I'm worried that more problems will arise.


----------



## Jessers (Jun 2, 2000)

Problem solved....


----------

